# WTB 26" rear wheel 12mm x 135mm thru axle



## sapoguapo (10 mo ago)

Anybody got an older wheel lying around that meets my specs you need to get rid of?

Let me know what you've got!


----------



## BeGood123 (10 mo ago)

Text me if you’re still interested (754) 255-2786


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## jo6528659 (10 mo ago)

BMP


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------

